# Looking for feedback



## Mcdaniel1991 (Aug 15, 2016)

This is one of my most selling products, its a military style blaster box called a hell box. I mane then to fit most liquor bottles. If anyone has any suggestions on how to improve them I would appreciate it.

















I wanted to add dove tails or box joints but with the front sliding it makes it awkward looking.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Is it something that is used over and over or just one time? Over a long haul I would be afraid the sliding door would eventually swell or warp and stick especially if it was something shipped to a different climate.


----------



## Mcdaniel1991 (Aug 15, 2016)

It's more of an award/shelf camper. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

That's pretty cool!

The only improvement I could see would be to use a system to attach a door lock to the plunger.
Can't get to the booze without "detonating" the explosives!


----------



## Mcdaniel1991 (Aug 15, 2016)

Thought about that but I think it would add to much time l to my assembly time. I do offer it as an option however.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michaelpugh (Dec 31, 2013)

Where are you selling it at?


----------



## Mcdaniel1991 (Aug 15, 2016)

A military Facebook page mostly. I get a few orders from my Facebook page as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paul_F (Apr 23, 2015)

Beautiful end result.I think it looks great as is! 
What i would do is expand on the idea and make it to work with other professions as in replace the plunger with something else. Say a pen holder or a nice pen for writers/researchers, airplane for pilots....


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Clever and unique design/build. Consider shortening the "plunger", or perhaps make a cap that holds the bottle in-place, and by lifting the plunger the bottle can be removed. Thanks for sharing, and be safe.


----------



## bgaffney (Jul 18, 2016)

I love it!


----------



## drabina (May 2, 2016)

The handle could be a removable corkscrew.


----------



## mtairymd (Mar 1, 2014)

I agree with some of the others. Consider making the plunger functional with respect to locking the door. Think puzzle box.


----------



## trentwilson43056 (Nov 10, 2015)

The only thing I can see bro that would improve it would be to include the liquor.lol.that's about it.Those are freakin' awesome.


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

Finger joints would look cool


----------



## MajorAssman (Jul 13, 2016)

Is that a magnet for keeping the cover closed?


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

Different more complicated joinery I don't think will add value to the pieces (your customers may not care about that, at least not to pay more for it) but it will for sure add costs (time).

Maybe adding different finishes (ie paint...think camo) and maybe making one that fits 2 bottles might be a good way to add to the line. 

I think they are great, I don't think you should change it just for the sake of changing. What about making a mini bar set in a larger one? Equip with shaker, glasses etc all fit inside. If done right could be appealing as a gift to buy people.


----------



## Mcdaniel1991 (Aug 15, 2016)

MajorAssman said:


> Is that a magnet for keeping the cover closed?




Yes it is, my new models you can't see the magnets, I only do them on one side and the back of the door.


----------



## Mcdaniel1991 (Aug 15, 2016)

GROOVY said:


> Finger joints would look cool




I wanted to do box joints but with a sliding front door it adds a challenge to make it look right.


----------

